# 17th June 2011 - I GET MARRIED TOMORROW



## sapphire20

Ok so I used to be soo organised but since iv had Olivia I am so bad at organising anything. But here goes:

I thought I better update this with some info on me and OH

When we get married in June we will have been together for 8 years, I was 15 when we met he was 18, we are now 22 and 25 just about to turn 23 and 26.....We got engaged in February 2007, the 10th to be precise, I will never know why OH didnt wait to th 14th but never mind.....it was a surprise all the same. 

So the Proposal......Went to Perth for the day to get a new car.....got home and OH said for me to go out to my mums and he would tidy the house, gets home...the doors locked, so try to find my keys in the biggest damn handbag and get annoyed, finally get in and theres a note on the lobby door, just telling me how much he loves me etc etc..then it says go to the living room...there i find another note....just more of the same I love you, want to have babies with you etc etc..this goes on around most of the rooms, until I go to the bedroom and on my mirror he wrote in lipstick will you marry me, I would love you to be my wife.....I was choked....there was no ring...but there was a note saying to go to the garage, there he was on one knee with my gorgeous ring...he picked it himself and everything...I was the happiest girl in the world.

How we met....well this was because he was 'seeing' my best friend....we laugh about it now but they were only together a week.....and we just started chatting and things went from there...I never once thought we would still be together now!!!

Fell Pregnant July 2008 and our Beautiful Daughter was Born on the 6th May 2009.....I have never been Happier!!

I have my dress - I ordered it from china In July last year, and its totally fab, I love it so much, just need to find some decent underwear that doesnt show where the sweetheart neckline is!

I have booked hair and make up, and my veil and tiara were both from ebay and are beautiful

I have Booked the church, we arent very religious but we both agreed we want to get married in a church, and its the same church as my parents got married, I have to find an organist yet, the church has a few so need to look into that.

We have booked our Reception venue, Its in one of the local Hotels, we live in quite a small town so there isnt much choice, but my sister had her dance their last year so We know it good, We have about 90 guests for dinner and another 300 are invited to the evening, so its gona be a hectic night.

Invites - I decided to make these myself, with the help of my lovely bridesmaids, my sister has designed them and I think I have most of the stuff to start making them, its just getting round to it, I will post a pic of what we have soon.

BMaids Dresses - I again ordered these from China, they are gorgeous, slighly jealous that I dont get to wear them hehe.

I have a photographer booked, but she doesnt offer digital copies of the photos and id really like this, my sister who got married last year has this option and it was brilliant, so im half thinking of cancelling her. I need to look into this a bit more.

I need to get the following worked out:

First Dance Song
Piper
Song to Walk down the Isle to and back
Favours
Cake 

There is so much more but my head is like mince, so I will update when my brain decided to get its self into gear! x


----------



## booflebump

Whereabout in Scotland are you? 300 at night? I thought I was bad with a total of 110 day and another 120 night :haha: :haha: Good luck! xxx


----------



## randomxx

Can i stalk please??? Oh and another scottish bride here :hi: x


----------



## sapphire20

Stalk away lol.

Oh I also have my Bouquet, My 3 bridesmaid flowers and my 3 flower girls flowers. to fill you in a little my 2 older sisters and my best friend are my BMs and my daughter and neice are my FG. All my bouquets are made from foam roses - I have these already so Will get a pic up of them.

My colour theme for the wedding is Purple (all Shades im doing a kind of mix and match) The BMs dresses are cadbury Purple, again I will post a pic once they try them on, they only arrived this week.

Our wedding rings are in the shop today, so im going to pick them up, we both choose Plain Yellow gold bands, simple but just what we want!

I have also chosen flowers for the tables, We have quite a few tables so 5 tables will have purple hurricane vases, with silver sand, a church style candle and my sister does engraving so she us going to engrave butterflies on them, they will also have ivy wrapped around the outside, the other 5 tables will have huge martini glass style vases with mini calla lillies and ivy, the local florist had these made up and they looked gorgeous!

I am borrowing my bridal jewellery from my sisters, this will be my something borrwed, and im wearing my shoes from both my sisters weddings to mine as my something old as they are silver and very comfy, i know i wont have to take them off all night!


----------



## sapphire20

booflebump said:


> Whereabout in Scotland are you? 300 at night? I thought I was bad with a total of 110 day and another 120 night :haha: :haha: Good luck! xxx

I Live in Caithness.....and im just south of John O Groats :D

I know, they say only 2/3rd of guests invited to the evening turn up...so heres hoping haha....the venue only holds 220 in total hehe.

I need luck....so thanks :) x


----------



## honeybee2

300!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Phew!!!!!!!!!!!


thats a lot of people!!!! Im worried about having 80! Good luck sounds like everything is coming together.


----------



## sapphire20

Im just going to ramble on haha.

OH is wearing his Kilt, we have had so many wedding lately we decided it would be best for him just to buy one rather than spend £80 a wedding to hire, its Got the saltire on the back and looks smart. I dont get on with his Best Man but thats life lol...we will have to pay for his kilt hire.

I need to find jewellery for my bridesmaids, i have really no idea what to get, I want something purple to match with the dresses.

My two Newphews will probably be page boys they are 1 and 3 by then and will be wearing wee kilts, Olivia and Isla (FG) will be wearing white dresses with purple ribbon, they are both 2 at the time of the wedding and I want them to have a wee basket with flower petals in, I think this is sooo cute,

I have no idea who will be doing my Church Flowers, but thats not really that important to me....minimal suits me fine!

My auntie and my sisters husband dad (hes a baker) have both offered to make my cake....so I dont know who to decide....I will get my bum in gear soon! I plan to decorate it with my sisters as she is ace at those things, my sister will also be making the cake topper, shes going to make one of those ones that look like us. She has done them before and shes amazing at it.


----------



## randomxx

okay all your plans sound great hun. 

i would say sack that photographer and get one who will give you the digital copies. 

Do you have something blue?? i suggested to Tiff the "I Do" shoe stickers. 

Cake could you get one to do you a cake and the other could do cupcakes (for kids and adults??) this way noone is offended at not being chosen. 

Also have you joined the Scottish Wedding Directory forum?? Sometimes you get bargains on there, plus loads of ideas xx


----------



## sapphire20

Picked up our rings today they are perfect I will post all my pics tomorrow when I'm not on my phone. Cancelled my photographer, am seeing some one next week, he did a family shoot and it was good. Good idea about the cake! Love it!


----------



## superbecks

hey Sapphire can i ask where ur BM dresses were from? I'm thinking of ordering from china too, i know somebody else who has done this and they were gorgeous and only £40!!! I'm just plucking up the courage to do it xx


----------



## sapphire20

superbecks said:


> hey Sapphire can i ask where ur BM dresses were from? I'm thinking of ordering from china too, i know somebody else who has done this and they were gorgeous and only £40!!! I'm just plucking up the courage to do it xx

Hi, My Bridesmaids we about £85 each, but I wanted the dress with more detailing work etc, but they give you quotes on any dress I didnt choose any from their website, but its milly bridal :) x I also got my wedding dress from them! It takes a couple of months to arrive but well worth it x


----------



## sapphire20

Ok here are a few pics:

Wedding dress....Pics dont do it justice....bridesmaid dresses pic from google and dresses from china...flowers (not exactly what I got but similar I will post my own pics soon - my roses are all foam including the purple ones
 



Attached Files:







showimg.asp.jpg
File size: 63.7 KB
Views: 10









SDC10168.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 13









SDC10169.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 8









657e_3.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 5









6753_3.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sapphire20

Im not 100% sure on the embellishment on the side but its easily replaced with something else!
 



Attached Files:







DSC01756.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 8









DSC01759.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4









DSC01760.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3









DSC01762.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2









DSC01856.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sapphire20

These are a rough mock up of invites....not fully finished but they will be something slong these lines. sorry pics are crap!
 



Attached Files:







SDC13223.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 3









SDC13225.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2









SDC13226.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 1









SDC13230.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## slb80

Oh can I ask what site you got your dress from? I have been looking at some from china but so scared without recomendation and I need to do it soon as I get married 17th June.


----------



## sapphire20

slb80 said:


> Oh can I ask what site you got your dress from? I have been looking at some from china but so scared without recomendation and I need to do it soon as I get married 17th June.

Millybridal.com :)


----------



## slb80

Thank you, Just noticed you big day is the same as mine :)


----------



## sapphire20

slb80 said:


> Thank you, Just noticed you big day is the same as mine :)

I ordered my dress in end of july and it arrived start of oct, so was a few months! Aww yeah so we are....congrats! :) where are you getting married?


----------



## slb80

Can't get on the website :( tried on my pc and my phone but it wont work. 

We are getting married in Manchester, Just a small service with 30 people, a champainge picnic in a beautiful park (fx the weather is good) and DF and myself will be riding our horses and having pictures with them as well as the family and then on to a lovely french resteruant at about 5. Soo looking forward to it. 

What about you?


----------



## sapphire20

slb80 said:


> Can't get on the website :( tried on my pc and my phone but it wont work.
> 
> We are getting married in Manchester, Just a small service with 30 people, a champainge picnic in a beautiful park (fx the weather is good) and DF and myself will be riding our horses and having pictures with them as well as the family and then on to a lovely french resteruant at about 5. Soo looking forward to it.
> 
> What about you?

Im not sure whats going on with their site, hopefully its back up soon.

Aww that sounds lovely, we were thinking about running of ourseleves instead of all the hassle lol .

We are getting married in Church, Hotel Reception, 100 day guests, 300 night guests. so its all go :D


----------



## sapphire20

https://www.whisky-band.co.uk/Whisky Main Home1.html

This is the band we booked. They played at my sisters weddings so I know they are ace. A good old traditional Scottish Wedding!


----------



## slb80

It sounds lovely. We had originally booked somthing much bigger but my mum got all crazy and turned it into a circus so we canceled and brought the date forward 6 months for something much smaller and it is a lot more like us to do it this way.


----------



## kaylynn040485

How did i miss your wedding journal:dohh:

Oh well another stalker here lol Kx


----------



## sapphire20

I have now decided on bridesmaids gifts and their jewellery I will post a pic once it arrives but I will keep the gifts a secret jus incase one of them comes across here. You just never know. Thinking of getting the best man and ushers just a hip flask or tankard engraved with their names And a thank you message. Page boy and flower girls are getting a wee wooden plaque with a cartoon character and a thank you engraved on it.

Still not sure on adults favours but the kids are getting a clear plastic shaped dinosaur filled with yoghurt covered raisins etc. 

Getting there with my invitations just need to get the writing printed then I can put them together and get started on the evening ones.

Have had a meeting with our reception venue so all set 

I have decided my sisters husbands dad is going to do the cake, he is. Baker anyway and when we asked him to do it and how much itcost he said he would make it as a wedding gift so that's reAlly nice. Totally chuffed. 

Need to think about parents gifts yet but have no clue don't want to wAste money on expensive flowers, need it to be more Personal as they are paying for mostly every thing.

Honeymoon to Corfu booked. Leaving Olivia behind at grand parents for the week I know she will lOve it there but I know I'm gon miss her soo much. I didn't want to go. It's an adult only hotel coz I dont want to be reminded of it.

I will update when more happens excuse the spelling I'm on my phone while my little girl is still in bed lol lazy bones she is it's nearly ten o clock xx


----------



## sapphire20

Here is a pic of my bridesmaids jewellery.
 



Attached Files:







claire_2_007.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## honeybee2

oo they are gorgeous!


----------



## sapphire20

Only £12.99 for the set...bargain!!!


----------



## honeybee2

lovely!

I just got mine a faux pearl earing, bracelet and necklace set and they cost me about £12 for 5 sets- ebay!


----------



## sapphire20

Ebay is a brilliant place........I was just going to go for the normal pearl, but decided on purple ones. and they lady designed this set at my request so it was ace!


----------



## honeybee2

aww how lovely!


----------



## sapphire20

This is my engagement ring, its a really poor photo, I love the fact OH choose it himself and its exactly what id have chosen, im a simple king of girl! Would hate something bulky!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0041.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## honeybee2

thats beautiful! Mine is kinda similar but white gold x


----------



## sapphire20

Just over three months to go and im pretty sure I have most things organised,

I have an Organist booked:

Decided on the Hymms Give me Joy in my Heart & One More Stop Along The World

Brides Entrance, We are having a piper pipe me in and I Love Highland Cathederal, I think this will be my choice!

Havent Chosen A first dance song OH and I cannot agree, I want something Lovey dovey and he wants something with a bit of a beat! 

Have organised for the Florist to check out the chuch to see where she can put flowers.
Have ordered Wedding Cars, Hotel have offered to pay for these which is ace!

Flowers Girl dresses are going to be ordered soon! Plain white with a purple ribbon round the waist tied in a big bow at the back.

Guys have been getting their Kilts ordered so thats great

Wedding Invites are under way....3 Bmaids are coming round next weekend to finish them of and Sister is going to make my Table Plan

Centre Pieces are ready, Sister just nees to Engrave them!

Favours are going to be Octagonal Glass Coasters and my sister is Engraving each Guests Names on them, Our Initials Entwined with a Butterfly and date of wedding, these will also serve as a place name!

Not sure what else I need but Getting there...its becoming scary!


----------



## sapphire20

I havent updated this for a while.

Been really busy and had alot going on lately.

I think im pretty much ready,

I still have some favours to finish of.
I will be delivering my evening invites tomorrow night....we will be out to midnight hand delivering them!!
Flower girls dresses came and they are beautiful, hopefully the weather is this good as I have bought them gladiator style wee sandals! 

OH is having his Stag do in 2 weekends time and I am having my Hen Night on the 28th so should be fun.....plans are being kept secret so I have no idea!!

I have booked my eyebrow wax and french manicure for the 16th.

I am not sure about fake tan.....I have been out in the sun all week and kind of look like a lobster at the moment so hoping i wont need to...but i have tan lines from strappy tops so im in two minds!

havent got our wedding schedule yet, trying to sort that out right now!

Im peed of too as i put our wedding invites out 4 weeks ago and have only had 5 rsvps back....i know most poeple will assume we know they are coming but its a pain as I cant get my table plan sorted!
Getting my dress altered on Saturday :D looking forward to trying it on again!!! Excited Much!

When I have time Im gona post pictures of everything I have so far.......x


----------



## sapphire20

Day & Evening Invites

Made by myself and my 3 Bridesmaids
 



Attached Files:







SDC13478.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 3









SDC13479.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 5









SDC13481.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2









SDC13482.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 3









SDC13484.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sapphire20

Favours

Designed and Engraved by my Sister (one of my BMaids)
 



Attached Files:







SDC13485.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## slb80

Yor wedding sounds wonderful! Are you getting excited now?


----------



## sapphire20

Yeah excited and nervous, but its weird its not nervous about getting married and nervous that other people are going to enjoy themselves from something I have arranged! Are you excited for yours?


----------



## slb80

So excited, I am not sleeping properly because I have so much spinning about my head. I keep thinking about all those people watching me! I am sure I will trip up and land on my face ha ha. When ever I think about it I can only see it as the 3rd person and it doesn't feel real at all.


----------



## kaylynn040485

hey doll im so excited for your wedding, keep telling oh to make sure he gets the time off work...think hes sick of listening. U done a fantastic job on th einvites too, very well done Kx


----------



## sapphire20

Hey missus, I'm soooo glad you can make it, wasn't sure if you would or not, it's a long trek lol! Are you driving?? Im not sure you to seat you with lol x


----------



## sapphire20

Ok so I already have a veil but I find it soo stiff, is there anyway of softening it, it was just a cheapish one! Should I try ordering a better quality one? 

I have also ordered button holes, balloons for the reception venue and cake decorating stuff, hoping my sister will decorate the cake I am useless at craft things!

Iv had my dress fitted and it only needs to be taken up a wee bit so I can actually walk without standing on it, this will be the last time I have it on before the big day!! Shhh

Bmaids look gorgeous in their dresses!!!

I think I'm on track! Just need to have a final meeting with the reception venue as I now have set numbers for the wedding!

X


----------



## Tiff

Have you steamed your veil? I bought a couple (yes, couple) off Ebay and they were stiff. Hanging the piece that gets pinned to your head on a hanger and then run your shower as hot as it'll go keeping your windows and doors in the bathroom closed.

As soon as it gets really steamy, you can shut off the water and let the veil sit in the steam. It'll soften it up a bit more. If that doesn't work and you aren't happy with it then maybe buy a better quality one? :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Like Tiff, I've bought 2 veils as well! The first one was lovely and soft and of a decent quality but the second one I bought, altho it was gorgeous in design, when I received it, it was really stiff and of a lesser quality (yes, it was cheaper too!) so I will be using the first veil as it just sits better generally! 
I will try the hot steamy room tho to try and soften it up and see if it sits better on my head lol!
But yeah, it might be worth getting a veil that costs a little more just for the better quality netting used :thumbup:


----------



## sapphire20

Thanks girls! I will give it a go an see! If not will get looking for a better quality one! X


----------



## sapphire20

Finally decided on our first dance song....what do you think? 

https://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=GB#/watch?v=Ess2qlVHl6E


----------



## sapphire20

All my decorations are home for the cake, got edible butterflies made and they look amazing! Just not sure how I'm going to work then and the diamond pins as my cakes are not tiered they are on individual stands! 

Got my bridal underwear too and had my final dress alterations! I can't wait to wear it now, just hope this weather picks up soon x


----------



## honeybee2

veils are meant to come stiff to stop them from damaging and so you can inspect the colour better etc. The more they are played about with, the softer it will become. Steam it if its still a bit too stiff hun xx


----------



## Mynx

Did you manage to soften up your veil hun? x


----------



## slb80

Eekk 3 weeks! wow how fast is time flying. I still need to get my underwear but I think that is about it now! I am starting to get a bit nervous and excited. How are you feeling? x


----------



## sapphire20

Mynx said:


> Did you manage to soften up your veil hun? x

Yeah it's much better, I love it so just gona go with it! X


----------



## sapphire20

slb80 said:


> Eekk 3 weeks! wow how fast is time flying. I still need to get my underwear but I think that is about it now! I am starting to get a bit nervous and excited. How are you feeling? x

Aww I know I can't believe how quick it's coming in now, I'm really excited but the nervous are kicking in too, I think iv got everything organised but there is this niggle feeling! How are your plans coming along, I see your MIL is doing the food, least that's one less stress to worry about! X


----------



## slb80

I think I am pretty mucch sorted, If I have forgotten anything now it isn't the end of the world. Just praying we have good weather x


----------



## sapphire20

Yeah, it's been so crap lately I'm hoping for better weather too, even if it just stays dry!! X


----------



## Mynx

sapphire20 said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> Did you manage to soften up your veil hun? x
> 
> Yeah it's much better, I love it so just gona go with it! XClick to expand...

Did you use the steam method? I'm interested to see if this works as I might still be able to use the other veil I have ;)


----------



## sapphire20

I didn't actually use the shower, my mum had a steamer she used to steam my sisters wedding dress in 2009 and we used that, it didn't fully soften it bit enough that I didn't feel it was stuck in the same position if that makes sense!


----------



## sapphire20

14 days to go, the sun is out, i feel amazing, getting soooo excited! I just hope I'm not forgetting on anything! X


----------



## slb80

Whoop whoop and looking at the long range forcast the sun is her until the end of the month at least! So exciting! are you having dreams yet? I am having loads of i am sure i have forgotten things dreams! x


----------



## honeybee2

the weather is glorious! I wish my wedding was today!


----------



## sapphire20

Awww I sooo hope it's a good day, decent weather is few and far between in the north of scotland lol! Yeah, in my dreams though it all goes perfectly, it's just when I'm awake I keep thinking things are gona go wrong or that I haven't done something important! What about you? I really hope you get good weather as your picnic would be amazing outside in the fresh air! X


----------



## honeybee2

I keep having dreams that everything is going wrong but its good your dreams are going well! xx


----------



## slb80

11 days eekk! I am trying to not obsess about looking at the weather but it is so hard lol, would just love the reception to be outside! x


----------



## honeybee2

I'm obsessing about it too and its not my day in 11 days- its nearly here!!


----------



## sapphire20

Ahhh me too, I will be happy with slightly sunny, dry And no wind haha wishful thinking! 8 days!!!! Woohoo, had my final meeting with reception venue so all sorted, band has confirmed stArting time and photographer wants to meet for some test shots next week! It's all coming together nicely! X


----------



## slb80

yay, sounds like it is all running very smoothly hun xx


----------



## sapphire20

Yeah I think I'm organised!!
Been getting alot of wedding gifts in so think next weeks gona be busy with folk coming and going.
I can't believe in a week I will be mrs lol seems really weird! I can't wait to have a Hubby! Love him so much! Think we will try for another bub next year too yay x


----------



## booflebump

It's so exciting! How you feeling?

xxx


----------



## sapphire20

Really really excited, but the nerves are kicking in alot now! I know everything will be fine but just have little niggles! It has been fine lately because I have been taking my mind of it but everyone keeps reminding me now that I get marred on Friday! I am going to be a wife!!!


----------



## sapphire20

Ahhhhh 3 days!!!!


----------



## NuKe

arghhhhhhh 3 days!!!


----------



## Jin

Wow! 3 days. How exciting!!!!!! My friend is getting married the same day as you.


----------



## sapphire20

Only 2 days to go......I can't think of anything else!!!!!

Weather man says it's going to be partly cloudy so will wait and see.....who cares thought, im going to have a hubby!!

I only have to decorate my wedding cake with my sisters on Thursday afternoon, get my nails and eye brows waxed and visit the reception venue to drop of all tue decorations and out stuff for saturday!!! 

It's coming round so quickly, was at Zumba last night and all throughout I just kept thinking next week when I'm here I'll be a marred woman and all te excitement and planning will be over!


----------



## Jin

How are you feeling with just two days to go?

I spoke to my friend last night and she said she is absolutely pooing herself lol. She said she didn't sleep at all last night.


----------



## sapphire20

I have felt sick with nerves all day, I'm hoping tomorrow I will be so busy I won't be able to feel sick and Nervous, had our rehearsal so feeling good about it! Ahhhhhhhhhhhh I'm scared and totally excited....sleep is far of tonight I can tell!! X


----------



## slb80

Aw I am hoping i am going to sleep well tonight. I have loads of bits to do today so will shattered later! Good luck for tomorrow hun, hope you have a perfect day xx


----------



## honeybee2

good luck you two!!!!!!!!!!!!!xxx


----------



## NuKe

good luuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!!!


----------



## sapphire20

Ahhhhh good luck to you......I have so much to do my head is like mince, not easy with having a 2 year old running around wither! I hope you have an amazing day, can't wait to see your pics! Mr weather man is holding out for me, weather report for kw1 is sun shine! Ahh I get married tomorrow!! X


----------



## slb80

I can't wait to see your pics, weather is not great for manchester, but that isn't new lol we are expecting rain but i have a brolly lol. Have the most amazing day xx


----------

